# My new Ice pigeons :)



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

I'v been looking for this breed for a while and final have my own 

thanks to Danny Joe Humphrey from www.colorpigeons.com


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

wow, they are beautiful.


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

scmona said:


> wow, they are beautiful.


Thanks, scmona


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow - wow. I am speachless.
Amazing beautiful. Love the patern of the bar and the grizzled one.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

congratz! those are some of the most beautiful of all colors of pigeons.. enjoy!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

That is a breed that has always gotten our attention too. They are BEAUTIFUL!! Enjoy them!!


----------



## Normie (Oct 12, 2012)

They are really nice. Congratulations!


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

I really like your Ice Pigeons. They look familar to me!! Danny Joe


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Good Looking Birds


----------

